# Super Red/Red Belly difference?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What's the difference between a Super Red and common RBP?


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

super red bellys are from the wild.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

got it


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i have found when wild reds come in they usually have better colour.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

ive seen some on aquascape i would love to have one lol


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Are they more aggresive?


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i heard they are but dought it, maybe at first but after awhile in an aquarium there all the same to me.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

frankie09c said:


> i heard they are but dought it, maybe at first but after awhile in an aquarium there all the same to me.


So Wild Reds and Super Reds are Referring to the Same fish ? or is there a difference between them ?

or is Super Red another Name for Wild Red?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> i heard they are but dought it, maybe at first but after awhile in an aquarium there all the same to me.


So Wild Reds and Super Reds are Referring to the Same fish ? or is there a difference between them ?

or is Super Red another Name for Wild Red?
[/quote]

yes


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

my wild/super red belly is not that different them my 2 domestics


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing because I bought 3 RBP and 1 was always darker and more red then the other 2.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Supers are usually $40-70 more


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you get the super red bigger than the other rbp's or does he just get bigger and grow faster ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

he was 5" when i got him
he might be 5.5" now i got him on Xmas eve the only behind is a 4" domestic


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks to have more color. You think super reds are worth the extra money?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the one behind it is growing up to be just like him

i dont see a huge difference between them i think its cool knowing where their from(peru in my case) 
a person looking into my tank would not really be able to tell the difference

so i would say personal preference


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

super reds look like this, and have that bright bright flourecent red to them like cariba do and with clear eyes










heres a video that pedro made in the store a few years back.




 johnny, that fish you posted appears just to be captive to me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the color of the eyes does not mean anything, reds will always grow up with either red or clear my super red has red eyes my 2 domestics have clear i know for a fact he is wild

keep in mind the fish in the video are around 3" mines around 5-6" starting to change color


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

from OPEFE

COMMENTS; [About commonly called super reds or snakeskin Pygocentrus nattereri:]

The common name Super Red is meaningless for any specific P. nattereri since these fish can be highly colored in dark red or reddish-orange within its range. The common name has been applied to fish from Peru. A look at the geographical forms of P. nattereri here) can show that some are more brilliant than others. This color can also be lost during the fishes growth in your aquarium or a dealer's tank as the fish matures. The dealer who coined that name for his fish was probably unaware (at the time) this name could apply to a number of species. It is a relatively new name in the piranha hobby and it is indeed foolish to just attach it to just one locality of P. nattereri. As for the reticulated P. nattereri, this feature is found on some but not all of the fishes from the middle Amazon. If one wanted to call this a Snakeskin, then that would be fine for a common name so long as the person understands that feature is eventually lost behind the brilliant scales. For some unknown reason, this name was eventually grouped with Super Red. Again its value is a minor concern. The real value in these wild fishes is the fact they are wild and can replenish a diminished gene pool if you are into breeding piranhas. Some people collect solely for their beauty (which is what I do). Others because they are "wild" and in that there is value.

http://opefe.com/nattereri_2.html


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JP eyes are specific to each red belly right? just like people they can turn any color.. in the case with piranhas red or clear


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

all wild pygocentrus species have clear eyes. captive reds have clear eyes untill they mature and then they change color. but they do not stay clear.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

looks red to me


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

depending on what region they are from, some have clear eyes and some dont, all other pygocentrus species are clear


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

see what i mean though


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> see what i mean though


heres a couple older bright wild super reds still with there neon red color on the anal fin and gill plate


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea like i said it can be different from one to another


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

another example of how it can be either way the caribe at the top has a red eye the two have clear


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought most nattereri have red eyes (except ternetzi)

is that picture from river monsters? I remember the footage in there with him in a pool and tons of natts, part of the footage I believe is CG instead of real piranha.

look at the footage at about 15sec and 44sec you can see one natt with red eyes.
at 1:05 (he's feeding them beef) you can see those piranhas are CG with clear eyes.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

first picture is piranha adventure second is wolf in the water


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> first picture is piranha adventure second is wolf in the water


don't think second is wolf in the water, look through the video I posted. I believe it's river monsters instead.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

its wolf in the water i took it myself with VLC

sorry i dont know how to make it bigger, if you save it to your computer you can open it and zoom in


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

oh, those caribes pic, lol I thought by 2nd pic you meant Marco's pic cuz it's the second picture in this page, yea I remember that one in wolf in the water.

don't think the one is red on that caribe, it just looks darker cuz the eyes turn away towards to stomach when the fish is lay flat on the boat, so what we see from that angle is actually the side of the eye.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

you might be right JP but i still proved my point with the piranha adventure picture lol

sorry i thought you meant my 2nd one


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> you might be right JP but i still proved my point with the piranha adventure picture lol
> 
> sorry i thought you meant my 2nd one


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

what color are your reds eyes jp?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

all my 3 nattereris have red eyes, all my 7 caribes and 1 piraya have clear eyes.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks dude


----------

